# Happy Bday Nicklfire



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday my number 1, hope u have a blast


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy birthday! Have a great one


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! Hope it's a great one Shawn!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Shawn, all the best enjoy your day!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday old man!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

awww thank you guys, that means alot to me, it truly does.
Yes im 28, almost 30 and over the hill. I am probably still one of the youngins in this hobby but it's great to know alot of you over and years, and alot of you in person i have met.

Again thank you!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, you're already past the 1/4 century mark.... so YES you are going downhill fast ! Happy Birthday my friend.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Birthday and Fathers day all in the same week?!?! Lucky guy.... Happy Birthday and Fathers Day to you! 

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday my friend. How's life as a new dad?


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Shawn! You got a sunny day for your birthday, hope that you enjoy it


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

LIfe as a dad is great, mind you i have a 7 year old as well.. but as a new father again.. been hectic to say the least. I used to take my quiet time for granted : )

Sunny day indeed, usually it always rains on my birthday, probably maybe the 2nd birthday it's been sunny i remember.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-Day Shawn....


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Shawn


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy birthday shawn! Thanks for everything! :d


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy 2013 birthday #1


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Happy 2013 birthday #1


Your so funny. Prob the first time a thread this old is allowed to be bumped. Hahaha. Thank you very much. Sorry i have not been as active. Lots of changes in life and didn't have a aquarium.

But now I do and I'll be back more now!

- shawn


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I thought maybe to bump the old ones instead of making new ones hey but I can always start a new one that's not a problem


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol too funny! Happy B-Day Shawn! Hope its a good one!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy birthday Shawn. If you have no plans for lunch, I'm throwing a big bbq at lunchtime, my place.

Anthony 604-868-5553


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Shawn!

Hope it's a good one.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday. I hope you have an awesome day and great weekend.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day Shawn


----------

